# VRAB Review Hearing Experience (and tips)



## Wookilar (3 Jul 2012)

As some of you know, I have been waiting for my VRAB review for my PTSD award some time now.

Had it last Thursday. I have to say, I was very pleasantly surprised.

My lawyer was a shark, very impressed (I'll be even more impressed if I get what she says I should get  ;D).

What left the largest impression on me was the two VRAB members themselves. They were very polite, made an effort to call my by rank, even correcting themselves on a few occasions. Their questions were respectful and thoughtful. No chicken-poo questions, nothing disrespectful or even impolite.

They were very aware of current CF terminology and understood the ramifications of certain PCats on employability/deployability.

Now, none of this is means that the board will find in my favour, however the "new" information presented to them was pretty rock-solid. Even the lawyer said afterwards that it "went very well."

I do have a few things to say for people going up in front of the board. All of this is my opinion (and 9D's ;D) so take it for what it's worth. Maybe this will all mean something more (or less lol) if i get a positive response.

1) Dress appropriately. While the board is "informal," it is the most formal informal meeting I have ever been at, complete with a Commissioner of Oaths. I seem to be echoing some of the recruiting threads here (am I really that old now?). You are presenting information that you are hoping will change the outcome of a very bureaucratic system, proper presentation will go a long way.

2) Speak. The lawyer told me, for this to work, I had to speak up. It was extremely difficult to answer some of the questions honestly on how this has all affected my (our) QOL. I tried to keep control, but quite honestly didn't work all the time and I'm pretty sure that's ok. Staying stoic and sucking it up may work at work, but not here.

3) Take your spouse/partner. They see things that you don't and from a different angle. It may suck, sitting there and listening, but this is when it is needed. Not to pour it on, but they need to know the impact your injuries have had on you and your family.

4) State of mind. Do not go in there looking for blood (even though you may be). Stay as calm as possible. IF they say something disrespectful (or worse) it is all being recorded. All you have to do is request a copy of the recording through ATI and send it up the chain and/or press.

All in all, I am pleased with the process as it has unfolded. Things have taken their sweet bippy time, but I have had my say and it appears that I was listened to. I had heard so many horror stories about the VRAB and had read the report from Edmonton where buddy tried to light the VRAB members on fire (can't find the link), but my meeting was not like that.

There's probably more, but I am still mulling it all over in my head. If anyone has any more specific questions, let me know and I will answer what I can.

Thanks.

Wook


----------

